# <1 hour and I killed em =(



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

my first little guy, having gone unnamed, perished tragically due to my ignorance 

the little dude didn't even make it home...too cold on the way...boston winters and ignorant Betta owners don't mix (or shouldn't anyway)

doa 3/6/14

rip little guy, sorry you went down for my lack of reading up


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

;-; It's all good sweetie. You can always read up and get another c: we all learn from our mistakes.
SIP </3


----------



## Kali (Jan 4, 2014)

We've all been there, and made mistakes in the beginning. Sometimes the consequences can be tragic, but we learn from them. Sorry your little guy didn't make it.
SIP


----------



## gcondit (Mar 11, 2014)

thank you both 

i find this community to be quite wonderful, you all are awesome.

my new little guy (Deuce) is thriving thanks to this wonderful community and the knoledge contained within!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

im sorry for your loss but glad that you reaserched and then gave another little someone a home


----------



## Kylelouis929 (Mar 10, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss! :-( But good job doing the research! 

Yes! This community has helped me a TONNNN!


----------



## XxxXnoodleXxxX (Dec 1, 2012)

So sorry for your loss... What I do up hear when it's cold in Canada is get a freezer shopping bag. You know the ones with the silver lining? Get one of those and put a big fluffy blanket in it. Those really fluffy plush ones. And then put a heatpack, like you'd put on your neck or back, right in the middle of the blanket. I've had a betta be fine after 45 - 60 minutes walking in -26*c (-15 F) temperatures with this method. <3


----------

